# recovery time for eggbound hen?



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Last night I discovered one of my hens on the loft floor, in obvious distress. After determining that she was probably eggbound, I got her on heat and used moisture and some olive oil to help her pass the egg. (intact - and the 2nd of her clutch)

She's been inside on heat overnight and though she's stopped panting, she is still not moving much. She also has not made any droppings since last night, and is not interested in food or water. 

How long does it normally take for a hen to bounce back after the offending egg passes? Could something else be wrong? (I doubt it is a second egg, since she had already laid her first before this happened.)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Did she bleed at all?

I have had hens respond within a day or so, after getting the egg out.

It would be best to get her to a qualified avian vet if she doesn't start acting like her old self soon, she may have an infection or more. 

Meanwhile, I would make sure she is getting enough calcium, B complex and other nutritional support. 

Make sure she is eating and drinking. I would give my hen, a cod liver oil cap vitamin D, 1/2 alfalfa tab-for calcium and more, and brewers yeast-B vitamins, and a drop of colloidal silver for infection.

Then garlic, and ACV and probiotics as the normal preventatives.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for your quick response Treesa...
No bleeding that I could see, and she was able to pass droppings immediately after the egg came out. But none since.

How fast could an infection set in? She was 100% normal yesterday morning. Then at 6PM I found her on the floor.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If this started late yesterday, then she may not have enough calcium as that is usually the case with eggbound hens, especially since this is the second egg. An infection could have been there or another issue that was aggravted by the egg, or stress of laying.

Did you give her any liquid calcium?


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> Did you give her any liquid calcium?


No, is it obtainable at the drug store or the pet store? I'll give her some tonight if I can get it.

She has free access to grit mixed with oyster shells and mineral supplements, and I feed them all a good quality mix. But perhaps she's just not taking enough in by herself.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

amoonswirl said:


> No, is it obtainable at the drug store or the pet store? I'll give her some tonight if I can get it.
> 
> She has free access to grit mixed with oyster shells and mineral supplements, and I feed them all a good quality mix. But perhaps she's just not taking enough in by herself.


that is exactly what can happen, some may just not eat enough, I keep a calcium syrup I bought from pigeon supply online and keep in just in case and give to the breeders a few weeks before breeding. it goes in the drinking water so you know they get some of it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

amoonswirl said:


> She has free access to grit mixed with oyster shells and mineral supplements, and I feed them all a good quality mix. But perhaps she's just not taking enough in by herself.


Have the birds been getting enough sun of late?

Sometimes they not only don't get enough from the grit but they actually are not absorbing it, if they are lacking Vitamin D, which helps to get calcium absorbed, that is why I give those hens (who seem to have issues with eggs in winter) cod liver oil.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

do you add the cod liver oil to the water?
if so how much?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

StoN3d said:


> do you add the cod liver oil to the water?
> if so how much?


I only buy it in capsule (human grade) and give it to a hen who needs (down the throat with a drop of Neem oil) it about once a month. 

You can buy it in liquid and put it over the seed and mix it real good, but just a small amount once a month. Be careful to buy organic, mercury free, and keep it stored in cool place, and don't use it if it is old.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> do you add the cod liver oil to the water?
> if so how much?


cod liver oil...yuck...anyway is added to coat the seed and you then can even sprinkle on some vit or probios as it will stick to the seed and they eat it. at least that is what I was told.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

spirit wings said:


> cod liver oil...yuck...


 Yep, it is...that is why I give it in capsule form, and take it that way myself, no lingering smell or taste.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> Have the birds been getting enough sun of late?
> 
> Sometimes they not only don't get enough from the grit but they actually are not absorbing it, if they are lacking Vitamin D, which helps to get calcium absorbed, that is why I give those hens (who seem to have issues with eggs in winter) cod liver oil.


I had placed a tarp over the top of aviary to keep out the snow and ice, so it is possible they're not getting enough sun through the sides of it. I removed the tarp last week, but will try the cod liver oil and calcium for her. Thank you.

She may also have post laying paralysis - has not moved much since I placed her on some towels last night. And she's usually the feistiest bird in the loft.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

amoonswirl said:


> I had placed a tarp over the top of aviary to keep out the snow and ice, so it is possible they're not getting enough sun through the sides of it. I removed the tarp last week, but will try the cod liver oil and calcium for her. Thank you.
> 
> She may also have post laying paralysis - has not moved much since I placed her on some towels last night. And she's usually the feistiest bird in the loft.


don't forget the vit D. part.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am sorry this happened to your hen.
Post egg laying paralysis takes two to three days to show improvement. They do recover completely with calcium and antiinflamatories. If you don't have metacam you can give her some baby Motrin.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

amoonswirl said:


> I had placed a tarp over the top of aviary to keep out the snow and ice, so it is possible they're not getting enough sun through the sides of it. I removed the tarp last week, * * but will try the cod liver oil *and calcium for her. Thank you.
> 
> She may also have post laying paralysis - has not moved much since I placed her on some towels last night. And she's usually the feistiest bird in the loft.





spirit wings said:


> * *don't forget the vit D. part.*


* Cod liver oil is the best source of Vitamin D3, in it's most easily readily available form, along with Vitamin A, Vitamin E and EPA/DHA, just as it comes from nature making it easily absorbable and very beneficial, but use only once in awhile and 1/4 of a human dose as it is a fat soluble vitamin.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Reti said:


> I am sorry this happened to your hen.
> Post egg laying paralysis takes two to three days to show improvement. They do recover completely with calcium and antiinflamatories. If you don't have metacam you can give her some baby Motrin.
> 
> Reti


Thank you Reti. Do I just give her a full baby motrin tablet by mouth? Or does the pill need to be split?


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> * Cod liver oil is the best source of Vitamin D3, in it's most easily readily available form, along with Vitamin A, Vitamin E and EPA/DHA, just as it comes from nature making it easily absorbable and very beneficial, but use only once in awhile and 1/4 of a human dose as it is a fat soluble vitamin.



Treesa, I found some liquid calcium soft gels with Vitamin D at the drugstore. Label says 200 IU Vitamin D (or 50% rda for humans) and 600 mg calcium (or 60% rda for humans.) Would these be safe? Or should I find a way to administer 1/2 of a gel cap instead of the whole thing?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Buy the liquid Motrin. I will look up the dose and let you know how much to give.

Reti


----------



## Fbirdie82 (Jul 24, 2007)

..........


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

amoonswirl said:


> Treesa, I found some liquid calcium soft gels with Vitamin D at the drugstore. Label says 200 IU Vitamin D (or 50% rda for humans) and 600 mg calcium (or 60% rda for humans.) Would these be safe? Or should I find a way to administer 1/2 of a gel cap instead of the whole thing?


You can open the capsule with a pin and squeeze a little out on the seed.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Fbirdie82 said:


> Hope all is going well for your hen. May I ask what behavior they exhibit when egg bound? Is it very obvious that they are in distress? Never had an egg bound bird and not sure that I would know the symptoms.


Hi Fbirdie82,

Thank you for your concern! She's still so-so, but improving slowly.

I've never had this happen before either, but...
In this case, my hen was lying on the floor, halfway underneath my breeding cages. She was panting, and in very obvious distress. When I picked her up, she barely moved. This is a bird that I normally can not catch without a net, so I knew something was very wrong.

She was due for another egg, having laid the first about 2 days ago. And upon examination I could feel a lump, or a tightness in the lower abdomen. I'm not sure if the symptoms are always so dramatic. But it does help to keep tabs on their laying schedules and be aware if something gets out of whack.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Reti said:


> Buy the liquid Motrin. I will look up the dose and let you know how much to give.
> 
> Reti



Thanks Reti - I'll stop at the store today and pick it up.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

The dose for Motrin is 0.05cc/100gr bird twice a day for 3-5 days.

Reti


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Reti said:


> The dose for Motrin is 0.05cc/100gr bird twice a day for 3-5 days.
> 
> Reti


Thank you so much Reti! I was looking for this in the "controlling avian pain" thread but the dosage listed there looks like it is for human babies.

I hope it gives her some relief. I hate to see the poor thing like this


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How is she today?
I got this dose from my vet when Alice had post egg laying paralysis. She was up and running in three days. Alice had this problem twice. She fully recovered both times.

Reti


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Reti said:


> How is she today?
> I got this dose from my vet when Alice had post egg laying paralysis. She was up and running in three days. Alice had this problem twice. She fully recovered both times.
> 
> Reti



Hi Reti,
My hen seems physically recovered now but her personality is not the same. I don't know how to describe it other than she's "not all there."

I took her out to the loft this weekend. The other birds immediately ganged up on her and she did not fight back or run away so I brought her back inside. Maybe she still needs more rest. It was quite an ordeal for her.

Anyway - I am very appreciative for your help. The motrin dosage is very good to know in case I ever need it again.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I don't want to be extreme here, but I would take her to avian vet if she is not feeling well, as her symptoms sound like she is not well yet. 

I'm wondering if there is another internal issue that you can't see as a result of that last egg.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> I'm wondering if there is another internal issue that you can't see as a result of that last egg.


That's a good point. She doesn't seem to be in pain anymore, and she can walk/run/fly. But her behavior is just not right. I'll make an appointment if she's not better tonight.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

*update*

Just an update -She is a lot better tonight. Still not 100% but she's back to fighting me hard when I try to pick her up, and she looks a lot more alert. I think she just needs another day or so to rest. Whew!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so glad she is doing better, Karen! Please keep us posted!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is an EXCELLENT update.

I'm glad she is back to being her old feisty self, that is GOOD news!!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm happy to report that my little hen rejoined the flock in the loft last night. It was great to see her dancing for joy as she was reunited with her mate.  Thanks everyone for your help & support. (Wish I could spend more time here but my work has just become too demanding on my schedule.)


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Karen, that is good news.


----------

